
Tesla’s keyless entry vulnerable to spoofing attack, researchers find - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/10/17842136/tesla-key-fob-hack-theft-spoofing-relay
======
willio58
> It’s worth noting that Tesla cars are already fairly theft-resistant, since
> the always-on GPS tracking often allows victims to track and retrieve their
> cars after they’ve been stolen, which in turn encourages car thieves to look
> elsewhere for a payoff.

Stealing a car and stealing a car successfully are two different things.

------
annerajb
Wasn't this fixed with the latest release which provides a pin to drive option
for the owner to enable. This works as a two factor for driving since you must
have the fob(or the signal) and the pin

